# 90-two



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok I'm not a real big Beretta fanatic, but I wouuld love a 93R ( thanks to Mack Bolan). I bought 90-two to replace my POS Browning in 40. So educate me, Beretta is a good name, looks and name aside is this going to be a good gun? It seems solid and shoot well.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I own a 92FS but from what I can tell they are of similar design functionality. Given that, you can expect it to be extremely reliable and, in my experience, quite accurate (5" barrel, long sight radius, low recoil). Some guys should be along shortly that have hands-on experience.

BTW, is it legal where you are to even DESIRE a 93R? :mrgreen:


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

nope the government should extradite me to the US immediately:smt022


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought a Beretta 96 (the .40 version of the 92) for my first gun. It shot very well, looked great and had many safety features. As I held more guns and got more into shooting, I realized the Beretta's grip was a bit large for my hand and that some other guns fit my grip better. It was also too big and heavy for all day concealed carry. On the plus side, they hold value well and there are tons of accessories made for them. *I will caution you to only buy factory magazines. * Any aftermarket mag I used caused jams. With factory mags, I don't think I ever had a failure of any kind. I never shot one in 9mm but the military probably didn't go wrong with their decision to use these guns so neither will you. In 9mm, with the weight and balance of this gun, muzzle flip should be a non factor. My .40 was very easy to bring back on target.

Good luck with it.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

My 90two has been excellent, as good as any 92FS I have or have had. It's gone through almost a thousand 9mm standard, +P, and +P+ rounds without a failure of any type. 

I like the steel recoil block they've added. 

The one irksome thing for me is that they ship it with the large grip installed, and you have to buy the small one from Beretta, whereas they ship the PX4 with 3 interchangeable backstraps. Seems kinda chintzy to me, considering that the small grip only costs a few bucks, and the shipping about doubles the cost.

I like that nice Beretta chrome-lined bore.

I think you'll like it.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

By the way Willie, what was wrong with your Browning .40?


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hademall, check out my rant in the Browning forum, 7th thread from the top.


----------

